# 1 month old won't sleep!



## rubixcyoob.

So my LO is 1 month old today :D However, for the last week or so he has started to fight sleep during the day. He feeds/gets cuddles/in his pram/in his carseat etc. and his eyes close and he sleeps for say 5-10mins before waking again. During the day he sleeps for around 1-2 hours max between the time scale of 11am - 8/9pm. This isn't good for him because he just gets restless and screams and whinges but refuses to go to sleep for some reason and nothing I can do will change this :(

Can someone please help and give me any advice they have to try and get him to have a nap?


----------



## aob1013

Co-sleeping works wonders for us both to get a really good rest x


----------



## aliss

You might need to find what works for him. Are you putting him to sleep in a crib?

Mine will ONLY sleep in his swing, after I've rocked him, given him a bottle, and stroked his eyebrows in a quiet, dark room. It took nearly 8 weeks to figure this out (and 8 weeks of HELL).

You might benefit from posting a thread, "How do you get your newborn to nap during the day" ~ and trying out all different methods to see what works for him. Babies do need to nap of course, but some of them (mine, yours) often don't realize it and don't know how to go down for a nap. 

Good luck xoxox


----------



## Ziggy2

my lo does this too, she will only nap on me, if i then try and transfer her to her crib or swing she wakes up, it's a different story at night though, she seems to know its night time and will go down awake and self settle!


----------



## Kel127

Connor did this when he was little, and I finally realized he hated sleeping on his back. So I would put him on his tummy for naps, and on his side at night. He started sleeping very well after that!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ella does this as well I've had to get her to sleep on me and leave her until she is in a deep sleep and then I put her in her highchair because she is still quite curled up so doesn't wake up from being put flat.


----------



## JayeD

Try getting black out curtains. It may confuse your LO into thinking it's night time. My LO does the same thing, and he's not 2 weeks old yet. I was told to just let him cry until he tires himself out. I find it hard because I start crying and just want to pick him right back up.


----------



## mrsthomas623

JayeD said:


> Try getting black out curtains. It may confuse your LO into thinking it's night time. My LO does the same thing, and he's not 2 weeks old yet. I was told to just let him cry until he tires himself out. I find it hard because I start crying and just want to pick him right back up.

Oh hun, your LO is too young to be left to cry. He needs your affection and to know that you are there for him.

For the poster- Swaddling is a must for my LO, still. We swaddle him and put him in his swing or bouncy chair to take naps. When he was your LO's age, sometimes I would just let him sleep on me because I loved it!!:happydance:

When he was about 2 weeks old

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs333.ash1/28788_534275106832_59100351_31496445_6681454_n.jpg


----------



## JayeD

mrsthomas623 said:


> JayeD said:
> 
> 
> Try getting black out curtains. It may confuse your LO into thinking it's night time. My LO does the same thing, and he's not 2 weeks old yet. I was told to just let him cry until he tires himself out. I find it hard because I start crying and just want to pick him right back up.
> 
> Oh hun, your LO is too young to be left to cry. He needs your affection and to know that you are there for him.
> 
> For the poster- Swaddling is a must for my LO, still. We swaddle him and put him in his swing or bouncy chair to take naps. When he was your LO's age, sometimes I would just let him sleep on me because I loved it!!:happydance:
> 
> When he was about 2 weeks old
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs333.ash1/28788_534275106832_59100351_31496445_6681454_n.jpgClick to expand...

That's what I thought, which is why I go pick him right back up when he starts to cry.


----------



## amandaawesome

mrsthomas623 said:


> JayeD said:
> 
> 
> Try getting black out curtains. It may confuse your LO into thinking it's night time. My LO does the same thing, and he's not 2 weeks old yet. I was told to just let him cry until he tires himself out. I find it hard because I start crying and just want to pick him right back up.
> 
> Oh hun, your LO is too young to be left to cry. He needs your affection and to know that you are there for him.
> 
> For the poster- Swaddling is a must for my LO, still. We swaddle him and put him in his swing or bouncy chair to take naps. When he was your LO's age, sometimes I would just let him sleep on me because I loved it!!:happydance:
> 
> When he was about 2 weeks old
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs333.ash1/28788_534275106832_59100351_31496445_6681454_n.jpgClick to expand...

omg how cute! :cloud9: i have that swing and can't wait to use it! it apparently has bad reviews but i think it is amazing. well, apart from actually having tried the baby in it. any complaints?

i was going to suggest to the op to try a swing or bouncer. with my older boys they LOVED the swing. put them in awake, dry, and full belly and they were off to sleep before we knew it. cosleeping was a godsend at one point. with my oldest though he became so attatched and would not sleep any other way. that turned out bad and at almost 2 trying to get him in his own bed was a nightmare. we caved though because we just needed some rest ourselves. hope it gets better! :hugs:


----------



## LeannieB

Hi do u have a swing for LO? My little man is now 7 weeks old and the problem I had was that his older brother who is 2 was always waking him up so then baby was getting over tired. I now put him in his swing in the kitchen with the extractor fan on and it usually sends him straight to sleep xx


----------



## aliss

mrsthomas623 said:


> JayeD said:
> 
> 
> Try getting black out curtains. It may confuse your LO into thinking it's night time. My LO does the same thing, and he's not 2 weeks old yet. I was told to just let him cry until he tires himself out. I find it hard because I start crying and just want to pick him right back up.
> 
> Oh hun, your LO is too young to be left to cry. He needs your affection and to know that you are there for him.
> 
> For the poster- Swaddling is a must for my LO, still. We swaddle him and put him in his swing or bouncy chair to take naps. When he was your LO's age, sometimes I would just let him sleep on me because I loved it!!:happydance:
> 
> When he was about 2 weeks old
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs333.ash1/28788_534275106832_59100351_31496445_6681454_n.jpgClick to expand...

OMG this is exactly what my LO looks like, haha, swaddle, swing and all! Except it's all green!!

Just to prove I'm not lying...

Works like a charm for us. I forgot to say he MUST be swaddled (my LO) or he never sleeps. Ever.

Try it! It saved my life (and my LO has colic)

Mrsthomas, sometimes I wonder if our LO's were swapped at birth!!!
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 91.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Natasha2605

Swaddling works for us. It took me 12 weeks to think of using music. Now I change, Feed and Rock her till I know she's sleepy then place her in her basket with some music and she drops off. Not even baby music, just pop music :) Could be worth a go xx


----------



## mrsthomas623

@JayeD- Good for you. My MIL kept telling me to let him cry and it broke my heart too! He was so much happier in my arms!

@Aliss- They must be twins!! Now that the colic has "seemed" to pass (im afraid of jinxing it!) Our swing has gotten a second wind! Before, we had to bounce the crap out of him in his chair to get him to settle. Now he can be rocked to sleep and its amazing! He has now been sleeping in his swing for almost 3 hours!!

@amandaawesome- we love it, downsides i think its only good until 16lbs so if you have a big baby you won't use it as long and i have bumped LO's head a few times on the mobile.. whoopsie! but overall its been a lifesaver now.. he naps so well in it and the batteries last decently long! def. worth the $$!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I swear I've tried it all.
If I try swaddle him he gets frustrated because he likes to sleep flat out with his arms up and spread in a 'splat' position lol.
He has a swing and bouncy chair but he only enjoys that for around 10-15 minutes until he gets restless then screams his little lungs out and won't stop till we take him out.
Same with co-sleeping, he only likes lying down in a bed with me when he isn't restless, when he gets restless he screams and screams.
He used to sleep in his crib or pram in my house depending on what room he was in for a nap no problem till about 2 weeks ago when he started fighting sleep.


----------

